# Stopping users following you?



## snibor

I have some concerns of a new member with no posts who i was notified is “following me” and liking many old posts of mine. I just put on ignore.  Is there a way to stop members from following you?  @Vlad


----------



## A bottle of Red

Can they still follow you if you ignored them?


----------



## snibor

A bottle of Red said:


> Can they still follow you if you ignored them?


I don’t know.


----------



## acrowcounted

I don’t think following actuall does anything. They don’t get notified of your posts or any other kind of alert, as far as I can tell.


----------



## snibor

acrowcounted said:


> I don’t think following actuall does anything. They don’t get notified of your posts or any other kind of alert, as far as I can tell.


Ok. Interesting.  A bunch of my older posts were being liked by this person.  I just felt uneasy.


----------



## Vlad

snibor said:


> I have some concerns of a new member with no posts who i was notified is “following me” and liking many old posts of mine. I just put on ignore.  Is there a way to stop members from following you?  @Vlad



As far as I know, there is no way to stop people from following you. Truth be told, I don't even know what the follow functionality does, the follower may be notified by your new posts, I'll need to test this out myself to be sure.


----------



## snibor

Vlad said:


> As far as I know, there is no way to stop people from following you. Truth be told, I don't even know what the follow functionality does, the follower may be notified by your new posts, I'll need to test this out myself to be sure.


Ok thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Vlad said:


> As far as I know, there is no way to stop people from following you. Truth be told, I don't even know what the follow functionality does, the follower may be notified by your new posts, I'll need to test this out myself to be sure.



It is a bit weird to be followed around tPF.  

Most devotees of the same brands know each other through the brand-specific forums. Others become close by forming friendships, even support-groups on certain threads. Is there really any need to follow?


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad perhaps we could just get rid of that functionality...


----------



## Vlad

I have removed this functionality entirely. I agree that it serves no real purpose, the community connections between members occur organically by interaction in the respective forums.


----------

